# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  expression

## iblix

I saw an interview of Emir Kusturica in which he speaks of an expression that could be translated by "the land is broken".
Can you tell me what it is in serbian/croatian and what it actually means?

----------


## ivan_hr

> I saw an interview of Emir Kusturica in which he speaks of an expression that could be translated by "the land is broken".
> Can you tell me what it is in serbian/croatian and what it actually means?

 It's hard to say. Do you know what he actually said? It can mean that country is in hard situation or it is defeated in the war...

----------


## Невена

::

----------


## iblix

My question actually kind of quoted him, so there's not much more i can say...
It doesn't ring a bell apparently...

----------


## Vlacko

> It's hard to say. Do you know what he actually said? It can mean that country is in hard situation or it is defeated in the war...

   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ivan_hr

> 

 Kaj ste poludili? Pa što ne valja s mojim odgovorom?  ::

----------

